# Bessacarr e560 fridge problems



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

Hi 
Anybody had problems with e560 thetford m180 fridge?
Brownhills have so far had 3 attempts at fixing it (4 this morning ..they don't know yet!!!!!!!!!!!!!)
If you press the increase refridge button or anywhere on the panel near it, the fridge switches off or resets. Sometimes does it randomly.
Trouble is I'm off to france on Monday carrying baby food for my daughter's baby and cannot risk it being at unsafe temperatures!
Barry


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Barry, as i do not know where you live this may info may not help you but please give it a try, the company is based in Clithero Lancs and what these two guys dont know about fridges is not worth knowing so give then a call if your not sorted yet.

http://www.leisuretechservices.com

Ask for Jeff or Phil and mentiom MHFs i am sure if they can they will help you.

Bob


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*Sorted for ....watch this space*

4th time lucky?


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: Sorted for ....watch this space*



Bessie560 said:


> 4th time lucky?


Barry,are you sorted?Peter.


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*Sorted*

Thanks for your concern Peter
They replaced the lcd display board (again!)
Seems to be ok now
Burgundy watch out! Here we comeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: Sorted*



Bessie560 said:


> Thanks for your concern Peter
> They replaced the lcd display board (again!)
> Seems to be ok now
> Burgundy watch out! Here we comeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


Ok fingers crossed have a good holiday.Peter.


----------

